

A remote lake in the same chemical state as 7,500 years ago - MarlonPro
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/scientists-uncover-remote-lake-untouched-pollution-7-500-190246166.html

======
deckar01
"Barr said something as small as sunscreen samples from tourists could alter
the lake’s chemistry."

I thought the point was it is constantly replacing all its water?

------
contingencies
This is actually very close to Brisbane, one of Australia's largest cities.

Area info @ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Stradbroke_Island>

Google satellite @ <http://goo.gl/maps/k9imm>

